# Car boot sale



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I have never even been to a car boot sale before but DH & I have decided to bite the bullet & sell at one on Sunday. 

We have loads of kids toys (some unopened) a few kids clothes & mainly CDs & DVDs to go.

Can anyone offer any tips for first time sellers? We realise we won't get much even for brand new items, don't want to be ripped off but also don't want to come home with a car boot full of our stuff   

I am so nervous


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Siobhan,

I've only done a Boot Sale once but hope this helps a little.  Firstly beware of the "proffesional booter" who will be trying to rummage through your things before you have even applied your handbrake    seriously I even had people asking me what I had whilst I was queing to get my car in    .  Decide before the boot sale the approx price you want and label them up if you can, I marked up my stuff a bit expecting to get less IYKWIM .  Books tend to go for next to nothing really, so if you have really decent books I found the place to sell them was not the boot sale.

I tried to keep my table tidy and I used a clothes rail, I know I don't like to route around when I buy so I tried to make my stuff accessable to the eye rather than dumped in a pile   

If people try to really haggle you, stick to your guns when you are happy with the price, even let them walk off, they will more than likely come back and buy at a price you are happy with. 

I sold DVD's for a couple of pounds the CD's for a pound, but they where quite old ones.

I had a lady and her husband come to my stall, he was demanding that I give her a full refund for some Tampons I had mis-sold her!!! I wouldn't dream of selling Tampons anyway    , he was really forceful and tbh made me feel uneasy, thankfully I had "booted" with a friend and she backed me up.  After the event another stallholder told me someone always trys to demand a refund for something you haven't sold them!!! Strange people   

Good luck, I made over £200   

Shelley xx


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

ive done 2 car boots and i found selling dvds really easy we made loads of money with them what we did was said £2 per dvd or 3 for a fiver and most people took 3 

good luck


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks Ladies!

Well we made £95 profit yesterday but came home with at least 2 thirds of our stuff so planning to do another on Saturday to get rid of some more.
We had plenty of interest, some things we sold too cheaply though as I seemed to be saying £4 for everything    .

All in all a good morning though considering we didn't go in until almost 2 hours after opening due to the mis-advertising of times   .


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

well done you


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Well done Siobhan, it sounds like you have the "bug" now too   

Shelley xx


----------

